# Meet my kitties (:



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

and just a goofy one of Gourdy trying to squish himself between my knees to get into my lap, he wouldnt stay still at all so I only got a couple.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

And Heidi, shes 15 now. she hated the camera and just gave me evil eyes the whole time I was out there


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww they all look so pretty  My cat is broken, I need a new one!! She is ummm to put it nicely physco and very attached to me hates everyone else (yay lucky me). She's supposed to be John's cat. The kitty I just HAD to have, Miso, and I had to promise him all sorts of *ahem* "Favors" for doesn't care much for me and LOVES him. The only time I exist now a days is when he isn't home lol. Can't complain to much about it though b/c she also loves every stranger, especially my mom, who comes over. Mom is super duper allergic so that works out lol.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks

haha thats hilarious. I wish my cats were clingy like that. My dad wont let the cats in the house because they shed more than our dogs. Gourdy likes to follow me around though and lays with me during summer while I tan outside, lol.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Cute kitties! Ponki LOVES cats, but I'm allergic... I really wish I could have a kitty looking at all these kitty threads


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely, Lovely Pictures! The first cat is very striking,beautiful color-stunning eyes. The tanning cat however, that one cracked me up!

I have a solid black cat named "Grig" I will need to post some photos of him as well!


----------

